# From Mickey Mouse to The Wildcats - Live Trip Report



## wayneg

The time is almost here for our next trip. 
Hopefully our taxi will arrive at 4:30am on Thursday morning, and we will collect Lucy, Paul & Lily on our way to the airport, arriving around 6am for our 8am flight to Dublin. Arrival time at Orlando International should be 4:50pm. It will be our first time using Aer Lingus, so looking forward to seeing how it works with pre-clearance in Ireland.
Our first 8 nights will be at The Swan (& Dolphin) in a 2 bedroom suite. Never thought I would stay there, so again, I'm looking forward to seeing what it's like.
Next 9 nights will be at Extended Stay America LBV. It's supposed to have just been refurbished but I expect it will still be a come down from The Swan.
We will then leave Lucy, Paul & Lily for their last 2 nights without us, as we will be flying up to Boston, and then onto New Hampshire. Matt has to be there for Sunday 18th to check into the University of New Hampshire; orientation week starts on the 19th, and then he will start 9 months of study, ending May 2014. Not sure how involved Matt will get with the Wildcats though, as he isn't very sporty  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Hampshire_Wildcats
While in NH we are staying at the Hampton Inn, Dover, and we're planning to go whale watching amongst other activities. It's a whole new area for us to explore, so really looking forward to it.

Matt will be updating his Blog daily http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/


----------



## dixonsontour

safe travels look forward to following along


----------



## queendisney

jolly good...I love your live trip reports.

Have a fab time


----------



## gemmybear83

We were upgraded to a suite at the dolphin for our wedding, and it was lovely you will love it!


----------



## Elise79

Have fun


----------



## juliebro

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## jjk

Have a fantastic trip


----------



## zippy99

Looking forward to the trip report - as we fly out on 19th I feel your daily updates will be the perfect countdown for us!

Have a wonderful time! and good luck to Matt!


----------



## m1nniemouse

Have a wonderful time, can't wait for the updates. We have been following Matts blog since your last trip. You will love New Hampshire, my cousins both studied at UNH and one of them lives in Dover!

If you get time to do the freedom trail in Boston it is really interesting.

Have fun

Suzanne


----------



## Chilly

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## scottish mum

Have a great trip, looking forward to reading about all your adventures


----------



## jtlover

I need cheering up, so a Wayne, Karen and Matt trip will just do that

Have a fab holiday.  Sounds exciting about Matt's Boston studying.


----------



## Tony Toon

Enjoy!   We'll wave at you as we go through security - head home at 7.30pm tomorrow after 4 fantastic weeks so will be just about to check in as you land.    Looking forward to you trip report as always.

Mrs TT


----------



## bex7583

sounds great the whale watching especially 

looking forward to reading more , we are staying in extended stay lake buena vista also for 2nd week so i hope you have some favourable reports from your stay there 

have a lovely holiday


----------



## disneymotts

Good luck to Matt. I did something similar in Pittsburgh - it really was amazing! I am not into sports, but The Panthers were (and still are!) my team.


----------



## tennisfan

Have a great trip and I hope Matt enjoys his studies


----------



## janeyb

Have an amazing trip, I love to follow your trip reports and Matt's blog.  I too went to school in the US on a J1 visa and loved every second, he'll have the time of his life.
Jane


----------



## jockey

Have a fab time Wayne.....used Are Lingus a few weeks ago to JFK and was great clearing immigration in Dublin......found Aer Lingus fab to fly with too!


----------



## fairytale

Have a great holiday Wayne and co...

We too are trying Boston this year.

Cant wait to read the daily blogs 

Safe Journey 

Annette


----------



## wayneg

m1nniemouse said:


> Have a wonderful time, can't wait for the updates. We have been following Matts blog since your last trip. You will love New Hampshire, my cousins both studied at UNH and one of them lives in Dover!
> 
> If you get time to do the freedom trail in Boston it is really interesting.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Suzanne


Welcome Suzanne, that must be some kind of record over 3 years a member and your first post, great to have you posting



jockey said:


> Have a fab time Wayne.....used Are Lingus a few weeks ago to JFK and was great clearing immigration in Dublin......found Aer Lingus fab to fly with too!



All good so far with Aer Lingus, easiest OLCI I have ever done. Hope all goes well with Matt getting thru Immiration with his J1 Visa.

All ready to go now, cases just under the 23kg limit, confirmed taxi, rung credit cards (Halifax & PO) just need to get to bed soon for a 3am start.


----------



## Claire Bear

Reading your post just made me feel excited! Have a great time


----------



## PJB71

Hope you have a great trip Wayne & look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## m1nniemouse

wayneg said:


> Welcome Suzanne, that must be some kind of record over 3 years a member and your first post, great to have you posting



hehe, hi Wayne, sorry, actually used my own login for a change! I usually post as m1ckeymouse and we sign off as Ian & Suzanne. You have helped us so much in the past, sorry to confuse you, looking forward to following along 

Suzanne


----------



## starrysky

Have a great time. Pre clearance  is great nicest bunch of very helpful staff as well. 

Safe flight and enjoy your travels up north.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Have a great trip, looking forward to your updates


----------



## irenep

Hope you have a lovely holiday and that Matt enjoys his time at uni over there.

Looking forward to reading all about it


----------



## jtlover

I am excited for you, I can't sleep.  Have a safe journey and can't wait to read the live trip


----------



## RDP

Safe journey , looking forward to following. We fly out as you come back on the 18th!

1999-Swan, 2001- Grand Floridian, 2002-Yacht & Beach Club, 2003- Animal Kingdom Lodge,2004- Grand Floridian&Disney Cruise,2006- Off site, 2008- Dolphin, 2009-AKV Kidani, 2010-Saratoga Springs ,2011-AKV Kidani ,2012 - Port Orleans, DCL-Dream & Beach Club, 2013 - AKV Kidani


----------



## jockey

wayneg said:


> Welcome Suzanne, that must be some kind of record over 3 years a member and your first post, great to have you posting
> 
> 
> 
> All good so far with Aer Lingus, easiest OLCI I have ever done. Hope all goes well with Matt getting thru Immiration with his J1 Visa.
> 
> All ready to go now, cases just under the 23kg limit, confirmed taxi, rung credit cards (Halifax & PO) just need to get to bed soon for a 3am start.




I bet it will go well....there's WIFI at the airport so hopefully you can update us...good luck to Matt such a fab opportunity!


----------



## wayneg

jockey said:
			
		

> I bet it will go well....there's WIFI at the airport so hopefully you can update us...good luck to Matt such a fab opportunity!



Just had full Irish breakfast, really good. Pre clearance next.


----------



## jtlover

I see you are online now, have a safe trip over.

Cant wait to hear how the flight goes with Aerlingus.


----------



## MrRomance

Safe Travels, Wayne and good luck Matt on your studying adventure.  I'm actually considering Aer Lingus for our flight next year so I'm looking forward to hearing all about your trip!


----------



## starrysky

wayneg said:


> Just had full Irish breakfast, really good. Pre clearance next.



How did you get on no issues with matts visa. I take it as you have not been online that it did


----------



## Cyrano

Please that you are doing a live report Wayne.

I will be catching up with Matt's blog but enjoy your perspective.
Have fun with your adventures


----------



## crabbie1

Just caught up. Hope ou have a great trip. Looking forward to ur views on the swan and dolphin. Ii have visited them both but only for a quick look and use the toilet. I was shocked when I read Matts blog u were staying there as I thought OKW had ur hearts and with the free ddp etc. hope you enjoy and look forward to your TR

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## gillybean

Really excited to be following your trip report this year as well as Matt's blog. Our son Adam is spending his second year of Uni at WCU in North Carolina and flys out on the 12th of August. Matt's blog has been a god-send with invaluable information all the way through the process from application through to attending his interview at the US Embassy. I wish him well in his "study abroad" year and I look forward to following him on his adventure. 
Have a great holiday. I am just starting the planning for our next trip to Orlando to co-incide with Adam finishing his "study abroad" year in May next year. Reading your trip reports always gives me food for thought! Thanks for sharing.

Gill


----------



## catherine

Have a safe flight and a wonderful trip. Looking forward to reading your trip report.


----------



## torsie24

Safe flight and have a great trip.  Looking forward to following along. 

Huge good luck to Matt too. He'll have a great time. I did similar but at UCLA. As another poster has said I'm not into sports much either but now I'm a Bruin.  It's hard not to get sucked in when the whole campus is all about the team!


----------



## sjt22

Have a great time :good vibes

Cant wait for the updates.

Sarah x


----------



## wayneg

Just a quick update, will reply to posts later.

Long day yesterday, Aer Lingus no problems, very cold onboard at times but great friendly staff and good food for a change.

Collected car from Dollar using Express, name was on the board, 7 seater Dodge Caravan with only 8k on the clock. No hard sell again.

Suite at The Swan is excellent, better than we expected.

Shower and off to MK now, post later.


----------



## dixonsontour

Seen the suite on matt's blog - looks great.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Wills Mom

Excellent! After spending a few weeks living through the Disney blues after our May trip I bit the bullet and logged on today so I'm delighted to see a live trippie from you Wayne! Hope alls going well thus far, looking forward to your updates


----------



## Chilly

Hope you've had a fun day at MK.


----------



## wilma-bride

Just had a quick look at Matt's blog and am even more excited to stay at the Swan now


----------



## joolz1910

Just caught up. Can you provide a link to Matt's blog, Wayne?


----------



## wilma-bride

joolz1910 said:


> Just caught up. Can you provide a link to Matt's blog, Wayne?



Just google Matt Gillings blog


----------



## joolz1910

wilma-bride said:


> Just google Matt Gillings blog



Thanks


----------



## Pootle

I loved Matt's blog and am looking forward to following daily.

I did the Freedom Trail when I was in Boston.  It's a nice city to 'walk' but I also enjoyed the city tour we coughed up for.  It helped to familiarise us with the layout of the city before we homed in on parts that interested us.  Especially good if your time in the city is limited.

Still, that's a long time off .... so much to do before then


----------



## sjt22

all caught up on matts blog. 

The room looks amazing :good vibes:


----------



## starrysky

wayneg said:


> Just a quick update, will reply to posts later.
> 
> Long day yesterday, Aer Lingus no problems, very cold onboard at times but great friendly staff and good food for a change.
> 
> Collected car from Dollar using Express, name was on the board, 7 seater Dodge Caravan with only 8k on the clock. No hard sell again.
> 
> Suite at The Swan is excellent, better than we expected.
> 
> Shower and off to MK now, post later.



Haha DH and I have always said the food was pretty good and that was without paying for the fancier meal option.

Glad to hear you had a good flight


----------



## Linda67

Yay - another live TR !!

Really looking forward to reading along and I will be sure to check out Matt's blog

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## wayneg

starrysky said:


> How did you get on no issues with matts visa. I take it as you have not been online that it did


No problems, Just a quick look at it, stamped it and we were thru.



gillybean said:


> Really excited to be following your trip report this year as well as Matt's blog. Our son Adam is spending his second year of Uni at WCU in North Carolina and flys out on the 12th of August. Matt's blog has been a god-send with invaluable information all the way through the process from application through to attending his interview at the US Embassy. I wish him well in his "study abroad" year and I look forward to following him on his adventure.
> Have a great holiday. I am just starting the planning for our next trip to Orlando to co-incide with Adam finishing his "study abroad" year in May next year. Reading your trip reports always gives me food for thought! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Gill


We hope to visit Matt in Oct then plan a trip to Florida next May to end his study abroad. Glad his Blog is helping.



wilma-bride said:


> Just had a quick look at Matt's blog and am even more excited to stay at the Swan now


Lovely room, so much space(including 4 balconies), they left us 13 bottles of water this morning, starbucks coffee for the coffee maker, but I believe this suite should be over $500/nt so they need to provide something for your money. See a bit more below.

Back to arrival day, good experience with Aer Lingus, definitely an airline to consider. Dollar Express as good as ever, could have just driven off if I had been only driver but needed to add Paul to the policy, took about 3 mins and we were all set, no mention of any upgrade/add on, got reciept to say expected charges $0.
Swan, as said room is better than we expected but other things not as good like the size of the hotel, its a fair walk to get anywhere like the car park, pool etc. not used to such a huge hotel. Not a massive problem but after a hot day in the park I prefer to park near my room. Went to the pool this afternoon, busiest pool I have ever seen in Florida, it was packed.
MK this morning, used the bus which took about 11-12 mins, slightly longer coming back as we dropped at the Boardwalk first. Lunch at Columbia Harbor House was good as usual, I had tuna sandwich with lots of filling.
This evening we ate at Chilis, again really good, bill came to $108 incl 18% tip. They have changed the way the add the bill, includes 18% tip but gives a line to adjust up or down before paying. No hesitation leaving 18%, only $16 for 6 of us, we were pay over $30 on DDP last year. Another big difference offsite is cost of beer, we ordered beer tonight at $3.79/pt buy one get one free, so $1.90/pt
Epcot tomorrow, a few pics below(possibly similar to Matt's Blog, not had time to read what he has posted since we got here)


----------



## Mummycat

Following your trip and matts blog- and lovely to start the day, before my 12 hour shift, to a bit of Disney sparkle thanks for taking the time and it all looks great


----------



## luke

Have a great time Wayne


----------



## dixonsontour

Nice to see the food pics as usual


----------



## Wills Mom

Everything looks and sounds great! Nice deal on offsite beers


----------



## Elise79

We have just added Chillis to our list of restaurants to try - DH was sold on Matt's description of bottomless nachos! 

Glad you are having a good time


----------



## Linda67

Never eaten at Chillis but it sounds great!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great start, you're certainly staying in style this trip - the room looks lovely and nice to have the balconies 

I suppose it's kind of sad knowing that Matt won't be coming back with you, but certainly exciting that he is studying in USA. Plenty of trips to look forward to


----------



## wayneg

One thing I forgot to mention yesterday was the CM at MK Guest services, one of the worst I have ever come across. We were renewing AP, not a "hello" or a "thank you" or anything from getting to the window to leaving all she said was "$1,650" I took the AP's and as I left said "thank you Happy" could not believe a CM served me without a smile or a word.

Just going out to Mimis Cafe now


----------



## dixonsontour

Enjoy your evening


----------



## crabbie1

wayneg said:
			
		

> One thing I forgot to mention yesterday was the CM at MK Guest services, one of the worst I have ever come across. We were renewing AP, not a "hello" or a "thank you" or anything from getting to the window to leaving all she said was "$1,650" I took the AP's and as I left said "thank you Happy" could not believe a CM served me without a smile or a word.
> 
> Just going out to Mimis Cafe now



Moody trout


----------



## kevin harrison

wayneg said:


> One thing I forgot to mention yesterday was the CM at MK Guest services, one of the worst I have ever come across. We were renewing AP, not a "hello" or a "thank you" or anything from getting to the window to leaving all she said was "$1,650" I took the AP's and as I left said "thank you Happy" could not believe a CM served me without a smile or a word.
> 
> Just going out to Mimis Cafe now



Did you not give feedback in the moment to the manager?


----------



## wayneg

kevin harrison said:


> Did you not give feedback in the moment to the manager?



Went into MK was going to go to City Hall and tell them but line was out of the door. Although last time they gave me a card to do it online, I still have the link at home so might do it later.


----------



## wayneg

crabbie1 said:


> From ur review Im presuming you prefer OKW for parking and small pools. Have been keeping up with Matts blog and looks like the trip is going great. Love lilys blog. Sooo cute. Looking forward to reading more.



Some things better at OKW some better here, unfortunately OKW has got too expensive for me, there was no way I was paying £138/nt per family plus all the extras that go along with "free" DDP. 

Today we went into Epcot, got fast passes for Soarin and then in standby for Test Track, about 15 min line, really like the changes to TT as I said in April. Did a few more things then back to hotel for a swim. This evening to Walmart to get a few things including a SIM card for Matt, unlimited internet & Text plus 100 mins per month for $30/month. That should be OK for him. After that onto Mimis Cafe, they changed the menu and my 2 faves have gone, Jambalaya & Liver. I had Chicken Parmasan which was good. 
Late nght again so just a couple of pics in Epcot and this evening.


----------



## Elise79

Wow, Lily looks to have grown up so much in the last year! I love the photos of her and Matt. 

(I know I should expected it really as Chloe has done the same and they are very similar in age )


----------



## Tink2312

Just caught up. Glad you're having a great time! We love the BW area resorts - lovely to have a stroll around the lake on an evening. We had a good look around the Swolfin last year and the pools were virtually empty


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> One thing I forgot to mention yesterday was the CM at MK Guest services, one of the worst I have ever come across. We were renewing AP, not a "hello" or a "thank you" or anything from getting to the window to leaving all she said was "$1,650" I took the AP's and as I left said "thank you Happy" could not believe a CM served me without a smile or a word.
> 
> Just going out to Mimis Cafe now




how in heavens name did i miss a Wayne live report?????????????????????????

just caught up with the thread - i still can't believe i missed this one...

ok...so first - your post about the non-disney CM at MK guest services scares me....we have a lot of stuff to do at the first park we hit (14 day ticket vouchers, converting my AP, etc)..
i really don't want an unfriendly CM...
as an aside, have you noticed that the men at guest services are nicer than the women?  i'm referring to the CMs at the city hall guest services (in the various parks)...the ones who deal with special situations..
i've consistently found the men to be so much sweeter than the women...i wonder why that is..

that suite looks amazing!!  so how much ARE you paying for it...not $500 i assume!!  

good luck to Matt at university - they are going to fall in LOVE with him...
such a sweetie and so good lucking and best of all - that accent..
you know how we americans go all weak at the knees when we hear a brit talking!!!  
he might however be a bit shocked at american attitudes towards university...it's party first and studies a very distant second.....very distant!!!
and i can't wait to read his blog when winter rolls around!!  i hope he's packed thermal underwear!!!!!   

we leave in exactly a week....so much to do, so little time!!!! 

enjoy the rest of your holiday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## queendisney

Did they open EPCOT just for you Wayne?  Where are all the people?


----------



## Pootle

Lovely pics of Matt and Chloe.

You know I like the car to be outside my room too (as in OKW) - it can be a half a mile walk from your room at the Boardwalk - and walking through the parks is _not_ the same, much more fun; when I am back at the resort I want to be in my room asap.  It's also what I take into consideration in Las Vegas as well - boy can you do some walking in those hotels to get to your car, or even out on to the Strip!

Store up all those (ok, few!) negatives for when you change hotel next week .  It really does sound like a nice hotel to stay in.  Never been keen on the appearance of those two hotels; without the palm trees, too much like east European apartment blocks IMO .  I definitely wouldn't say no to staying there though


----------



## wilma-bride

queendisney said:


> Did they open EPCOT just for you Wayne?  Where are all the people?



Since they are staying at the Swan, I presume they used the international Gateway entrance in the morning, which brings you into Epcot between France and UK, therefore World Showcase would have been empty at that time.


----------



## crabbie1

wayneg said:
			
		

> Some things better at OKW some better here, unfortunately OKW has got too expensive for me, there was no way I was paying £138/nt per family plus all the extras that go along with "free" DDP.
> 
> Did not realise OKW had gone up so much wayne. Its nice to try somewhere different anyway. Dolphin still looks great though. Im surprised it was cheaper always thought they were expensive. You must have had one of your bargains.


----------



## kevin harrison

deno said:


> I never EVER let anything like that bother me one little bit. Especially not to the extent of complaining about them to management.



If you don't know that you are doing something wrong as a business, how do you improve your service? It's not so much complaining as feeding back.

If a person is in a customer focussed profession and they are not being customer focussed they are absolutely in the wrong role and the business needs to move them into another role.

The other way is when someone goes out the way to help me, the business needs that feedback also.


----------



## disneyholic family

deno said:


> It scares you that someone might not be overly friendly when collecting your tickets?
> 
> I never EVER let anything like that bother me one little bit. Especially not to the extent of complaining about them to management. For all I know, they could have just got some really bad news at home that morning, they might be going through a really bad time for one reason or another. Why on earth would I want to heap more woe onto them by complaining to their bosses.
> 
> I'll be on holiday so why should I let it bother me? Get my tickets, say thank you, then go have some fun and that's the last thought i'll give it.



it worries me because we have very complex transactions this time - plus our magic bands, plus fastpass+ thrown into the mix...the CMs will possibly be completely unfamiliar with what to do with UK tickets in terms of the test...and with two separate arrivals etc etc etc etc etc.
i need a very bright, helpful, willing CM to handle it....two years ago, we had an outstanding CM, last year not nearly......this year we really really need the CM to be on their game as this will be the most complex transaction ever..
here's hoping!!


----------



## wayneg

deno said:


> It scares you that someone might not be overly friendly when collecting your tickets?
> 
> I never EVER let anything like that bother me one little bit. Especially not to the extent of complaining about them to management. For all I know, they could have just got some really bad news at home that morning, they might be going through a really bad time for one reason or another. Why on earth would I want to heap more woe onto them by complaining to their bosses.
> 
> I'll be on holiday so why should I let it bother me? Get my tickets, say thank you, then go have some fun and that's the last thought i'll give it.



In all the 20 years we have been visiting Disney this is the first CM I felt deserves being talked to by management, seen a few who could improve their service but this one should not be in Guest services interacting with the public. Last year we let Disney know about 2 CM's who went above and beyond, its a 2 way thing with Disney(and many other companies) they want feedback on their service.  
I am in retail myself, it does not matter what bad news you have had or how bad you feel, when you open that shop door, open that guest services window you put a smile on your face and welcome the next customer as if they are the most important person in the world, probably with Disney more than any company in the world. If they can't do that for whatever reason they are in the wrong job.




queendisney said:


> Did they open EPCOT just for you Wayne?  Where are all the people?



As Joh says from the IG you see a very quiet park early morning


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Wow, I also can't believe I missed the start of your live trip report!

Your suite looks great - I've always wondered what it's like staying at the Swan/Dolphin resorts. 

Hope you have a great day - looking forward to reading about the rest of your trip


----------



## edinburghlass

I read an interesting article about East Lothian bringing in an ex Disney boss prior to the British Open to discuss customer service although I disagree with the headline "dour Scots" we aren't all dour 

http://www.scotsman.com/news/scotla...es-sunny-service-tips-to-dour-scots-1-2959164

A number of years ago we did the early segway tour in Epcot and the best bit was tootling round an empty world, shame they no longer do it.

I'm enjoying your food reports as always, just wish I wasn't always hungry when I read them.


----------



## orangetiggs

Loving the report, the hotel looks amazing


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Some things better at OKW some better here, unfortunately OKW has got too expensive for me, there was no way I was paying £138/nt per family plus all the extras that go along with "free" DDP.



At £138 per night I would have taken it   POFQ next June, standard room: £153 per night!

I love that pic of Matt and Lily   He's just her big hero isn't he?  Too precious!


----------



## joolz1910

I'm curious about the sort of deal you got on The Swan - it looks fantastic and I like the location.


----------



## wayneg

This is now going to be a very quick post, just spent about 1 hour doing a post and lost it so a quick review of the day, Hollywood Studios, pool this afternoon, Beaches & Cream then a walk around the Boardwalk.
Tomorrow was supposed to be Busch but decided on a rest day and a little shopping at the outlets.


----------



## wilma-bride

Wayne, that is a great picture of you and Matt 

No ice-cream at Beaches & Cream


----------



## Pootle

Exactly what Joh said 

nice pics (especially you with Matt)
wot, no ice cream?


----------



## Linda67

Oh what I would give to be sitting in Beaches & Cream right now!
Great photos by the way


----------



## jtlover

Hi Wayne

enjoying the trip report.  Never tried Beaches and Cream, might try it next time.

Can I ask how much you paid for the 7 seater as the next time we go we will have 7 people.
 thanks


----------



## wayneg

Just shared choc cake this time, too full.

7 seater was expensive this year, I have found most car rental agents merging with Cartrawler, there is very little competiton out there, discount links, codes not there anymore. So we paid £608 for 18 nights less 7% Quidco if it pays ( I had to put a claim in) its about £100 more than I paid last year.


----------



## RDP

Love Beaches & Cream! Enjoying the TR. we enjoyed our stay at the BC last year. How's the weather?


----------



## Fantasia Sam

I've been enjoying Matt's blog updates when I wake up at 5.30 in the morning... it reminds me of last year you guys were there just before us and reading the live trippie got me right in the mood and it's happening again!

LOVE The Swan, prefer it over the Dolphin but if it was a great discounted rate then I'll still take the Dolphin and their inflated resort fee AND the daily parking charges over the costs that Disney charge for a Deluxe...or even a moderate! Don't get me wrong I do love a splurge at a Disney Deluxe because I love the Disney magic but if I go twice a year then I'd rather get a discount at the Swolphin if I can get the same price than for a Disney Value/Moderate.

Hmmm Beaches and Cream I cannot wait!  I love all the pictures and reading about your trip and I love your non-Disney restaurant food reviews too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cyrano

Shame that you got a grumpy CM. Sadly we found this more common rather than the exception in the summer.
Since I am not a fan of the grumpy CM threads I passed our experience off as an exception.

Really liking the Swan and definitely one for us to consider.

However after 5 continuous years at WDW we have decide to have a break for 2014.

By the way great having Lily as a guest blogger on Matt's blog


----------



## crabbie1

Love the photos. The food looks yummy. Hope the weather is holding out for you. Rain rain here


----------



## wayneg

Temps are really high but then keep getting heavy downpours. This morning got drenched getting from car into stores at DTD then Just came out of restaurant this evening and got in car and got another downpour, 2 or 3 times a day but then clears up and red hot again.

Realaxing day today, shopping and pool time. Matt got some shirts, I got just the one. Lunch was at Sweet Tomatoes, still as good for 3 adults it cost $27 with Bogof voucher.
This evening was at Texas Roadhouse, not been to the new location before, last time was at Hunters Creek before it closed down. Definitely the best meal of the trip so far, delicious steaks. Total for 6 of us came to $110(incl free onion blossom), less than burgers at beaches & Cream last night.


----------



## Claire Bear

Loving your updates, they're really making me get excited. Might have to try Sweet Tomatoes as I've heard a few people say its good.


----------



## wilma-bride

Texas Roadhouse has become a new favourite of ours Wayne.  Glad your experience was good.


----------



## Linda67

I am loving your TR Wayne as it's giving us some great ideas for dining off property
Joh - I remember you saying how good Texas Roadhouse was


----------



## Tony Toon

More thumbs up for Texas Raodhouse from us as well.   Went last year and again this year.   Excellent! 

Mrs TT


----------



## MrRomance

Really enjoying your TR, Wayne and loving Matt's blog.  It's so cute that Lily has a guest blog spot.  I just love reading her report.

Never eaten at Sweet Tomatoes, must try that in October.  I LOVE Texas Road House, never eaten there in FL but when we lived in Michigan we were regulars at our local one.  

Looks like you're getting that typical summer downpour.  It's always really strange because once it stops, it's all dried up in half an hour.  What's your take on the parking at DTD, Wayne?  I know they've closed a ton of parking to start the work for Disney Springs, but is it difficult to find a space?


----------



## Julia Ann

loving the trip report, thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## thestevied

I'm drooling looking at those steaks....


----------



## wayneg

MrRomance said:


> Never eaten at Sweet Tomatoes, must try that in October.  I LOVE Texas Road House, never eaten there in FL but when we lived in Michigan we were regulars at our local one.
> 
> Looks like you're getting that typical summer downpour.  It's always really strange because once it stops, it's all dried up in half an hour.  What's your take on the parking at DTD, Wayne?  I know they've closed a ton of parking to start the work for Disney Springs, but is it difficult to find a space?


ST has been a fave of ours for a few years. Register with their website and you get BOGOF coupons thru within seconds, valid for 2 weeks. Mondays is a good day for us, they make Mushroom soup(all their soups are made from stratch) which is amazing.
We went to DTD the other day, not too bad for parking just before lunch, not even tried in the evening it looks crazy. 



thestevied said:


> I'm drooling looking at those steaks....


One of the best steaks I have had for years,

Today was so hot, started in AK, did our faves like the safari, Festival or the Lion King etc then back to hotel to cool off in the pool.
This evening we drank and ate around the world, called in Coral Reef to see Jack (DIS name Mrdudecool) Matt has known him for years online, great to meet him at last.

Will have to catch up with a few pics tomorrow, a bit late (12:09am) to be uploading them now.


----------



## joolz1910

Your pictures are tempting me to eat offsite. How is Lily coping with the heat?


----------



## buffer

Tony Toon said:


> More thumbs up for Texas Raodhouse from us as well.   Went last year and again this year.   Excellent!
> 
> Mrs TT



Is there a Texas Roadhouse near Windsor Palms, thats where we are for our second week???


----------



## wayneg

joolz1910 said:


> Your pictures are tempting me to eat offsite. How is Lily coping with the heat?


Not too bad but we try not to do too much, parks in morning then swim in afternoon most days.



buffer said:


> Is there a Texas Roadhouse near Windsor Palms, thats where we are for our second week???



10 min drive https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...DEWuXZanHuxvQ&oq=texas+&gl=us&mra=ls&t=m&z=13


----------



## disneyholic family

how are the crowds/lines?

is it as heaving as other people are claiming (in other threads)?

their posts are scaring me!!!

ok...gotta get back to packing...

having to bring stuff for a wedding is making me nuts...

i hate taking up suitcase space with fancy clothes like that!!!


----------



## wilma-bride

disneyholic family said:


> having to bring stuff for a wedding is making me nuts...
> 
> i hate taking up suitcase space with fancy clothes like that!!!




How on earth do you manage when you cruise then - I take more fancy clothes for a cruise than any other holiday I've ever been on


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> how are the crowds/lines?
> 
> is it as heaving as other people are claiming (in other threads)?
> 
> their posts are scaring me!!!
> 
> ok...gotta get back to packing...
> 
> having to bring stuff for a wedding is making me nuts...
> 
> i hate taking up suitcase space with fancy clothes like that!!!


We usually get in for opening and after lunch, mid afternoon. Rarely see long lines. Today we had a late start, got there mid morning lines had started growing 55 mins for Buzz Lightyear but before today not much problem with early starts.


wilma-bride said:


> How on earth do you manage when you cruise then - I take more fancy clothes for a cruise than any other holiday I've ever been on



No idea how we will go on next year with 14 night cruise then 7 nights in Orlando. Thankfully we don't take many different clothes for cruising but still more than the parks.


----------



## disneyholic family

wilma-bride said:


> How on earth do you manage when you cruise then - I take more fancy clothes for a cruise than any other holiday I've ever been on



but for a cruise, it's hot weather clothes...for detroit, i don't know what i should bring  ...and i need for the wedding, for the rehearsal dinner the day before and for the religious services the day before...
that's 3 different fancy outfits!!  i'll wear two of them on the ship...just not the outfit for the wedding (a very fancy blacktieish sort of dress - but way over the top for a cruise)....
and i have to bring fancy closed shoes...normally on a cruise i just take fancy sandals (and regular sandals)...but i came to the realization that i have to take fancy shoes and stockings (another thing i never wear on a cruise)..



wayneg said:


> We usually get in for opening and after lunch, mid afternoon. Rarely see long lines. Today we had a late start, got there mid morning lines had started growing 55 mins for Buzz Lightyear but before today not much problem with early starts.
> 
> 
> No idea how we will go on next year with 14 night cruise then 7 nights in Orlando. Thankfully we don't take many different clothes for cruising but still more than the parks.



have you seen people using their magic bands?  FP+?


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> have you seen people using their magic bands?  FP+?



Not yet.


----------



## jockey

Loving the reports Wayne.....have out the Texas Road house on the list !


----------



## wayneg

A few pics from yesterday I didn't get around to posting. 

Lions & Rhinos at AK.








Last night Epcot
Matt & Jack (Mrdudecool)












Today went into MK but late start so the lines were long, managed a few things then out to Market St Cafe, Celebration. Excellent food yet again, I have always said Beaches & Cream was my Fave burger but this today topped it.




























Tonight we ate at Orlando Alehouse, I had the seafood, crab, Lobster & clam bake, delicious but messy, got a bucket of beer with meal, $8.95 for 5 bottles


----------



## jockey

More fab pics......just been catching up with Matts blog too


----------



## disneyholic family

you did the tea cups!???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??   

love the pictures of the lions and rhinos!  i got to pet a rhino when i was on the behind the scenes tour at AK....they were really cute....they were pushing against each other in the cage trying to get to the keeper's hand (she was petting one, so the other pushed the one being petted out of the way, so it could also be petted....very cute..

where does Jack (Mrdudecool) work?  which attraction?  (under the sea?)


----------



## Pootle

disneyholic family said:


> you did the tea cups!???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??



My sentiment too 

Matt is doing a wonderful job with the blog.  I'm loving it!  Great pics Wayne.


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> you did the tea cups!???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??
> 
> where does Jack (Mrdudecool) work?  which attraction?  (under the sea?)



No, I will do any coaster in the world but I rarely do the teacups



Pootle said:


> My sentiment too
> 
> Matt is doing a wonderful job with the blog.  I'm loving it!  Great pics Wayne.



I don't spend as much time doing this as I used to, in the time I take to do a small post Matt can do a Blog post with 10 times as much info, and written 10 times better.


----------



## dixonsontour

You are good to us Wayne though keeping us topped up with food pictures


----------



## disneyholic family

i just found mrdudecool's thread - i see he's at the world until August 9th...
so i guess we'll miss him..
oh well


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> i just found mrdudecool's thread - i see he's at the world until August 9th...
> so i guess we'll miss him..
> oh well



Sorry forgot to say he is at the end of the ICP, been working at Coral Reef. Matt has known him from another forum for over 5 years so it was good for them to meet up.


----------



## Nubbedy

Enjoying the trip report so far.  Particularly interested in hearing how you have found the weather so far? Current forecasts are not good, but it's often different when you are actually 'there'. Will have a look at Matt's blog too.


----------



## wayneg

Nubbedy said:


> Enjoying the trip report so far.  Particularly interested in hearing how you have found the weather so far? Current forecasts are not good, but it's often different when you are actually 'there'. Will have a look at Matt's blog too.



Forcast looks slightly better on the % of rain over the next 5 days, last few days its been up at 40% chance, next few down to 30% so maybe a slight improvement, although its not really affected us much, yesterday it bounced down while Lucy, Paul & Lily were at the pool, came upto the room 10 mins and the sun was cracking the flags again so back out to swim. Thats what its like, a really heavy downpour 10-30 mins and red hot again.

Will try post a few pics tonight, busy yesterday and move hotels today.


----------



## wayneg

Yesterday was at the Studios until lunch, had 2 counter service so no food pics.

Saw Indiana Jones, not seen it for many years.





















In the evening we went back to MK to watch the parade and fireworks. Lily wore her Tink dress and was picked to turn off the lighting plus lots of interaction with CM's.


----------



## Pootle

Lily's certainly cute.  Years since we've seen Indiana Jones too; but we will next January since we'll be activating APs and will spend a bit more time in the parks.  Great pics again.

After breakfast came for my usual 'blog fix' from Matt and there isn't one.  Hardly surprising since you will have moved property and no doubt managed to pack lots of other stuff into the day as well.  I'm sure you'll appreciate the convenient parking at the new place even if you miss the luxury of your suite


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Love the photo of the Swan fountain and Terror Towers 

My Dh loves Indianna Jones and always threatens to buy one of the hats. Luckily so far we have managed to put him off


----------



## Linda67

Aww, it's lovely that Lily got such good CM interaction - I'm sure she felt very special


----------



## wayneg

Pootle said:


> After breakfast came for my usual 'blog fix' from Matt and there isn't one.  Hardly surprising since you will have moved property and no doubt managed to pack lots of other stuff into the day as well.  I'm sure you'll appreciate the convenient parking at the new place even if you miss the luxury of your suite



Matt posted last night as usual. Direct link to yesterdays blog http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2013/08/10/day-9-shopping/


----------



## joolz1910

Love the picture of the Swan and ToT.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Matt posted last night as usual. Direct link to yesterdays blog http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2013/08/10/day-9-shopping/



thanks!


----------



## Pootle

wayneg said:


> Matt posted last night as usual. Direct link to yesterdays blog http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2013/08/10/day-9-shopping/



My mistake.  Poor Matt feeling under the weather.  I admire your ability to stay with the van and luggage at Premium Outlets Mall in what I presume were very high temperatures.  A real achievement - and to sleep too; impressive   Even in January, my average for an Outlet Mall would be about 30 minutes tops


----------



## Elise79

Pootle said:


> My mistake.  Poor Matt feeling under the weather.  I admire your ability to stay with the van and luggage at Premium Outlets Mall in what I presume were very high temperatures.  A real achievement - and to sleep too; impressive   Even in January, my average for an Outlet Mall would be about 30 minutes tops



You are a woman after my own heart - we visited the outlets once in July as DH needed some new trainers - went to the Nike store and were back in the car in 20 mins


----------



## Nubbedy

How fab that Lily had such a lovely experience during the parade.


----------



## wayneg

Friday was moving day. Time to leave the Swan for the Extended Stay America. We knew it was going to be a come down but wasn't sure how much, after a 2 bed suite costing over $500/nt to a £32/nt/room had to be a disappointment. In the end it wasn't too bad, ESA are suites not std rooms, parking is easier, internet better, breakfast included and very friendly staff.

Lunch was at Sweet Tomatoes again, first time for Lucy, paul & Lily, everyone enjoyed it. Next we went to Premium Outlets Idrive, I stayed in the car with the luggage while they all shopped, so hot i had to have aircon on the whole time, kept waking myself snoring 

After checking in to the new hotel we met CM friends and ate at Hash House a Go Go. A few months back I said I would probably never eat here and pay the prices, but as we were invited we decided to give it a go. Its been featured on Man v Food and the portions are huge but the food was quite tasteless, we don't usually use salt but the pasta dish needed something. Matt had the dish from Man v Food, massive but bulked out with biscuit & mash, nothing special. I probably chose the best dish which was a Mushroom & Swiss 1lb Burger, mine was quite tasty but still not as nice as others I have had this trip. I would be very surprised if this place is a hit, we were there peak times and it was over half empty.

Paul moving the luggage




Hash House


----------



## wayneg

A bit late for adding more pics but today was a great day. Just a little about our journey.
We set off to Cocoa Beach & Port Canaveral, going along the Beachline Express we noticed a police bike, then another, then I realised there was no traffic coming in the opposite direction. Every slip road was blocked, we kept seeing more and more police and the helicopter above, we decided it was someone really important or moving a very high risk prisoner. We then saw about 20-24 out riders followed by a motorcade of police, ambulances, more police etc, we estimated around 200 police officers, right in the middle of it all was the Presidents car. Turned out he was in Orlando giving a speach to injured Servicemen. We had timed it perfectly to see it all, unfortunately we were totally unprepared so all we got was a short movie clip(taken a few stills from it) and I got a long ranged pic of Airforce One at MCO. 
No idea what the odds are of seeing the president but it made our day.


----------



## disneyholic family

OMG!!!  
look at all that luggage!!!

of course, who am i to talk - we're going to look like that in a few days!! 
well, not on the way there, but certainly on the way back (i've ordered so much stuff on line that's now waiting for us it's insane...i even ordered new suitcases to take it all back in!!  )

as for the president, yes, it's an impressive sight, but a major pain in the derriere.....why don't they fly him in a helicopter so that everyone on the road isn't delayed?...
we get blocked roads here all the time because they do the same darn thing even for secretary of state kerry, who shows up here every other day, closing the main road to jerusalem every single time coming to and from the airport...
have americans never heard of helicopters?????????????

anyway.....DH and i are now all packed and ready to go....DD and DSIL still have some packing to do....we leave tomorrow....woo hoo!!!


----------



## edinburghlass

My daughter is a big fan of Man v Food but when I showed her Matt's blog pictures that put her right off! I'm guessing though when he eats at speed the taste is the last thing he is thinking about?

The Presidential cavalcade looked really interesting to see although not such fun I suppose if you were trying to head their way.  I thought it was really nice when William and Kate with baby left the hospital that William jumped into the driving seat and drove them home himself, just like a normal Dad


----------



## gemmybear83

Went to hash house a go go in vegas last week and really enjoyed it. We went for brunch though and admittedly I just had scrambled eggs on toast so nothing too wild!

My bro in law had the man vs food challenge and loved it!

It was heaving in Vegas - 30 min wait for a table


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> A bit late for adding more pics but today was a great day. Just a little about our journey.
> We set off to Cocoa Beach & Port Canaveral, going along the Beachline Express we noticed a police bike, then another, then I realised there was no traffic coming in the opposite direction. Every slip road was blocked, we kept seeing more and more police and the helicopter above, we decided it was someone really important or moving a very high risk prisoner. We then saw about 20-24 out riders followed by a motorcade of police, ambulances, more police etc, we estimated around 200 police officers, right in the middle of it all was the Presidents car. Turned out he was in Orlando giving a speach to injured Servicemen. We had timed it perfectly to see it all, unfortunately we were totally unprepared so all we got was a short movie clip(taken a few stills from it) and I got a long ranged pic of Airforce One at MCO.
> No idea what the odds are of seeing the president but it made our day.



So cool! I would love to see that.

He was in town speaking at the Contemporary last year when we were staying at BLT but we didn't actually see him. We did feel the presence of the extra security though getting in and out the day before and the day he was there!


----------



## jjk

what an exciting day, we were chuffed to bits to see Airforce one at Miami airport a few years ago


----------



## disneyholic family

edinburghlass said:


> The Presidential cavalcade looked really interesting to see although not such fun I suppose if you were trying to head their way.  I thought it was really nice when William and Kate with baby left the hospital that William jumped into the driving seat and drove them home himself, just like a normal Dad



i agree!!! i thought that was so refreshing!!


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm a bit late but I've caught up now. Great report as usual! Bet you didn't miss OKW, your suite looked amazing!


----------



## Cyrano

A day at Coco Beach sounds a great way to unwind away from the parks.

Interested in your thoughts on your new accomodation?



edinburghlass said:


> The Presidential cavalcade looked really interesting to see although not such fun I suppose if you were trying to head their way.  I thought it was really nice when William and Kate with baby left the hospital that William jumped into the driving seat and drove them home himself, just like a normal Dad


Whilst police/special services may not be outwardly visible, rest assured there would have been assigned keepers.
The Royal Family holiday in Deeside and go on candid walk abouts....oh really!
Grampian Police Force spent a considerable amount on this security.


----------



## queendisney

we got caught up in a total stand still when the president was giving some speech at the GF one year.  We were both on the monorail when  they stopped all traffic when he was about to leave.  The monorail stopped outside the GF station and we could see all his security staff complete with guns on top of the hotel and convention centre all on the look out.  They weren't allowed to move the monorail until he had got in his car and gone!  20 mins we just sat there.  Didn't even get to see his car


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

We have a day planned at Cocoa, where do you normally park?

The last time we went a few years ago all I can remember is that it was some kind of park with access to the beach.

Glad you are all having a great time


----------



## Tink2312

Great updates and I'm really enjoying reading Matt's blog too. I don't know if I could move from Swan suite to ESA, I think I'd have to do it the other way around.


----------



## disneyholic family

Cyrano said:


> A day at Coco Beach sounds a great way to unwind away from the parks.
> 
> Interested in your thoughts on your new accomodation?
> 
> 
> Whilst police/special services may not be outwardly visible, rest assured there would have been assigned keepers.
> The Royal Family holiday in Deeside and go on candid walk abouts....oh really!
> Grampian Police Force spent a considerable amount on this security.



Reid, the point isn't the amount of security, which is necessary in this day and age....
the problem is that they go about it in a way that so completely disrupts anyone around them for miles and miles and miles...
without a thought for the little man who has to live with the consequences...
the president does have a whole fleet of helicopters to use.....and he sometimes does....and sometimes doesn't...much to the major inconvenience of those around him...(and not just the president...the VP, the secretary of state etc etc etc)....


----------



## wayneg

Not sure it can get much hotter here, been here many times in summer but this year seems hotter than ever. Spent this morning on SeaWorld, came out after lunch. Now by pool in hotel where a party has just started with bbq. This evening we are trying to decide between Cheesecake Factory or Mannys, tough choice


----------



## Claire Bear

I'd love to try Cheesecake Factory but we won't have a car. I think I'll find the heat a bit of a shock when we arrive on Thursday! But we plan to spend a lot of afternoons swimming. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## wayneg

Claire Bear said:
			
		

> I'd love to try Cheesecake Factory but we won't have a car. I think I'll find the heat a bit of a shock when we arrive on Thursday! But we plan to spend a lot of afternoons swimming. Enjoy the rest of your day.



Just couldn't holiday here without car. Yesterday was over to cocoa then onto port Canaveral to see Disney fantasy set sail, in the evening out to Hunters creek for a meal, most of our days we would struggle with no car.


----------



## Claire Bear

We wouldn't have enough time to visit all the amazing places you do though, on this trip. Maybe if I can persuade DBF to go to Florida again we'll get a car. Heading your way tomorrow, going swimming at the Village Hotel Tingley


----------



## wayneg

We have chosen cheesecake factory, Mannys tomorrow


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> OMG!!!
> look at all that luggage!!!


Looks a lot but its only 1 suitcase each, a bit of had luggage and a few bags to transport things like soda, cookies etc between the 2 hotels.



gemmybear83 said:


> It was heaving in Vegas - 30 min wait for a table


Definitely the quietest restaurant we have eaten at this trip, almost all have been full or nearly full, tonight at cheesecake factory we were told a 70 min wait, turned out to be 75 mins, Hash House was more than half empty the whole time we were in.



Cyrano said:


> A day at Coco Beach sounds a great way to unwind away from the parks.
> 
> Interested in your thoughts on your new accomodation?


I am not a fan of beaches but Lily and Matt enjoy the beach so I just stand and wait, chasing off pigeons(Karen has a bird phobia). After the beach though we went to Port Canaveral, that is a great few hours having a drink, watching the fisherman return the clean & fillet their catch then wave off the ships. We all had a great day.
The hotel is good, inroom we have full american fridges with ice maker, little kitchenette with dishwasher, sofa. Its not a luxury hotel but it was £32/nt incl breakfast, it does the job.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> We have a day planned at Cocoa, where do you normally park?


We always park right next to the pier, large car park which costs $10 before 4pm, free after 4pm http://cocoabeachpier.com/cbp/
At port Canaveral we park next to Grills http://www.grillsseafood.com/ large free car park.


Tink2312 said:


> Great updates and I'm really enjoying reading Matt's blog too. I don't know if I could move from Swan suite to ESA, I think I'd have to do it the other way around.


Would have preffered the other way around but I booked the ESA first at the low rate, I then got the deal at the Swan for the first 8 nights. Obviously the Swan is a better hotel but there are things I really dislike about better hotels like being hassled by valet parking on arrival, bell boy wanting to take your luggage etc, Swan is not half as bad as pulling up at somewhere like AKL but still I much prefer a small offsite hotel where I can do what I want in my own time instead of being rushed.


----------



## wayneg

Saturdays Pics.
President Obama's cars.








Lunch at Grills, Port Canaveral












Cocoa Beach




Called at disboards.com welcome centre but it was closed.




Watched lots of fish being cleaned, this King fish about the biggest we saw.




Waved off the Fantasy, we saw a few UK travellers onboard.












Lovely evening meal at Logan's Roadhouse


----------



## Linda67

Wow, how exciting to have seen the Presidential motorcade 

Odd that the DIS welcome centre at PC was closed, I thought they were always open when a ship was in port 

Great updates as always


----------



## Happy Tappy

Another great update.

I'm getting hungry looking at those sweet potato fries!  I might have to go to TGI Fridays tonight!!!


----------



## wayneg

Linda67 said:


> Odd that the DIS welcome centre at PC was closed, I thought they were always open when a ship was in port



Opening times on the door said close Saturdays 3pm.


----------



## disneyholic family

interesting that they didn't close both sides of the highway...
here, even for lowly sos kerry, they close both sides of the highway...for the entire length of the highway for as long as he's on it...(or she, back when the sos was a she)...and of couse for the pres and VP...annoying as all get out....grid locks the entire country as a result..

anyway....we'll be holding a flag on our sailaway too, though not a union jack 
i don't know if we'll be on the port everglades webcam next sunday, but you can watch for us if you have absolutely nothing else to do...


----------



## disneyholic family

i absolutely adore the pictures of Matt and Lily...
your son is such a nice person....the way he relates to Lily is proof of that!!!!!! 
i know lots of kids his age who wouldn't be bothered to give her the time of day!


----------



## RDP

Love the pictures of the Fantasy, reminds me of last years holiday, one of the best ever! 5 days to go then we are back at the world! Love the pictures of the Food also! Have a great time.


----------



## jockey

Fab pics .....the president really is a sight to see.... I am lucky to have seen quite a few in my time at the airport....and just a few weeks ago got lots of pics beside af1 it's an amazing aircraft


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Wayne, great pictures of Cocoa beach and the food.....

Thanks for posting the Cocoa beach links.


----------



## sandshal

Wayne those Logan's photos look a million miles away from the meal we ate there a couple of weeks ago, they look delicious, ours was just plain awful ....... Maybe we just hit a bad night!


----------



## dixonsontour

Enjoying your updates


----------



## wayneg

Sunday we went to Seaworld, in the evening we ate at Cheesecake Factory and had another great meal.


----------



## wayneg

sandshal said:


> Wayne those Logan's photos look a million miles away from the meal we ate there a couple of weeks ago, they look delicious, ours was just plain awful ....... Maybe we just hit a bad night!



After reading the reviews of the 192 location we decided to drive out to Logans at Hunters Creek.


----------



## Linda67

A friend of mine is out in Orlando at the moment and was raving about the new penguin exhibit at Sea World


----------



## wayneg

Linda67 said:


> A friend of mine is out in Orlando at the moment and was raving about the new penguin exhibit at Sea World



Not done it yet, 55 min wait the other day, most saying its worth doing but not with a wait more than 15-20 mins so we will try again next visit on opening. We had a walk thru the new CS restaurant in there which looked good, will try that next visit.


----------



## jockey

More fab pics...especially at the cheesecake factory..I love the food there


----------



## juliebro

Love the Mai Tiki Bar at the end of Cocoa Beach Pier! Great place to unwind, have a chat with a few people and (if you time it right) have a margarita or two at happy hour!

So relaxing.


----------



## sjt22

Looks like you are having a great time 

Enjoying Matts blog too.

All the food pics are making me hungry and I am trying to be good now until we go away 

Sarah x


----------



## Magic Megadegs

wayneg said:


> Not sure it can get much hotter here, been here many times in summer but this year seems hotter than ever. Spent this morning on SeaWorld, came out after lunch. Now by pool in hotel where a party has just started with bbq. This evening we are trying to decide between Cheesecake Factory or Mannys, tough choice



I hear you! We've been around 3 times in the summer before but don't remember this heat!!! Thanks for the Millers tip earlier this year. We went twice last week and really enjoyed it.


----------



## wayneg

Magic Megadegs said:


> I hear you! We've been around 3 times in the summer before but don't remember this heat!!! Thanks for the Millers tip earlier this year. We went twice last week and really enjoyed it.



Thinking about eating there again tonight.


----------



## Cyrano

Wish we had read the reviews and went to Logan's at Hunters Creek too. Whilst our visit to the 192 branch was not bad, it was not as good as previous visits.

Great updates and photos


----------



## WSussex

Off to millers alehouse tonight for the first time 

Sally


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> Wish we had read the reviews and went to Logan's at Hunters Creek too. Whilst our visit to the 192 branch was not bad, it was not as good as previous visits.
> 
> Great updates and photos



Which one Reid? found out last night the have built a new one on the 192 near Texas Roadhouse or was it the old one near Old Town?



WSussex said:


> Off to millers alehouse tonight for the first time
> 
> Sally



Which you going to? we are going to LBV location arriving just after 7pm if you want to say hello.


----------



## minniecassie

Hi Wayne,

Just catching up on your trip. It seems we saw you last week in the Market Street Cafe. Dave noticed Matt, I was in a world of my own. I didn't come and say hello as I didn't want it to look like we were stalking you but pleased to know you are all having the usual good time.

We arrived home on Sunday after 3 great weeks and just for everyone else a few things we noticed this year.
Weather does indeed seem hotter than ever before, a lot of the time the heat index was 105 - 110 so no wonder it felt hot.

Noticed on Matt's blog about Toy Story Mania, we went twice and both times at just after 9am and both times the fastpass return was after 12. We don't know what they were up to but it impacted on the rest of the park.

The plastic passes work very well with the new scanners and seem a lot quicker. We saw people using the bands with the new scanners around the fastpass rides.

We went to Cocoa Beach last Friday and really enjoyed it, had a stroll up and down and had lunch and spent quite a bit of time in Ron Jon's which we didn't expect but was a massive shop with lots of things to look at even if you aren't in to surfing.

Used Hertz for the first time and would high recommend as Wayne has previously said. Very prompt service with the gold membership.

We also had a couple of incidents which I wanted to complain about but never seemed to have the time to queue up about.
1. Going to MK one morning we were stopped using the monorail and directed to use the ferry. Only when we had started queuing for a few minutes did we notice they were letting people use the monorail. We think they were only doing this as no one was using the ferry.
2. Arriving to MK in the evening one day, no one was about to direct to parking and everywhere was blocked off so everyone had to try and park where they could, all facing the wrong way and having trouble parking.
They were 2 small things but they hadn't happened before.

Highly recommend as always The Cheesecake Factory but make sure you are really hungry.

Enjoy the rest of your trip Wayne and we wish Matt all the best for his new adventure x


----------



## wayneg

minniecassie said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> Just catching up on your trip. It seems we saw you last week in the Market Street Cafe. Dave noticed Matt, I was in a world of my own. I didn't come and say hello as I didn't want it to look like we were stalking you but pleased to know you are all having the usual good time.



You should have said hello, glad you had a good trip.

Monday was back to MK, a pic here of Matt trying to be funny on Splash, afternoon swimming then Manny's Chophouse in the evening, another great meal with good server (over 20% tip ) even got a free $6.50 dessert due to lack of fries with our meals (even though we all had enough)
3 different steaks, Siroin, Ribeye & Matt had a 24oz Porterhouse which was amazing quality.


----------



## wayneg

Tuesday back into EPCOT, did Test track again then had fast passes for Soarin. We then did Agent P, something Matt has wanted to try  for a  few trips but never managed to get arount to. Did 2 missions, first in Mexico, 2nd in Norway. Completed both.
After lunch went back for a swim then back to Texas Roadhouse, this time met up with Mart (burt) Nigel (DisWolves) and families, another really good meal there, really liked the cheesecake (preferred it to Cheesecake factory)
After the meal we stood outside for a while to talk, chalks for kids to doodle on the floor so Matt left his blog address


----------



## Linda67

Love the photo on Splash


----------



## edinburghlass

I know you aren't one for the healthy option Wayne but that salad looks delicious and I'm sure I've lusted after last nights chips before on one of your trip reports.


----------



## WSussex

Hi Wayne,

We went to the one on the 192 - fantastic meal and to top it off $4.95 for a Mojito  also service was brilliant! 

Sally


----------



## juliebro

edinburghlass said:


> I know you aren't one for the healthy option Wayne but that salad looks delicious and I'm sure I've lusted after last nights chips before on one of your trip reports.



I can vouch for the salad at Manny's. Fantastic and so fresh. They toss the salad in the dressing at the table.


----------



## heatherbelle

We've just got back from our Med cruise with Carnival, so just caught up.  Looks like you are all having a great time as usual.  The boys want to go back to Florida next year.  Just need to keep an out for cheapo flights as usual.  Off to read Matts blog now. That first year at Uni has flown by.


----------



## Cyrano

I have saved the 24oz Porterhouse for Jack as this was one of his favourite meals at Logan's...he is a carnivore just like his dad 

Looks like you had a good gathering for the mini DIS meet


----------



## wayneg

Wednesday we had a relaxing day, went looking for a fleece for me (Karen thought she had packed me one but turns out it was another of hers) but didn't find one.

Lunch at Bubbalous, lovely food but got a bit expensive now without voucher, $35 for 3 of us.





Swim in the afternoon then evening meal at Orlando Alehouse, Another really good meal, started with Chicken & cheese nahos which are huge.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

wayneg said:


> Wednesday we had a relaxing day, went looking for a fleece for me (Karen thought she had packed me one but turns out it was another of hers) but didn't find one.
> 
> Lunch at Bubbalous, lovely food but got a bit expensive now without voucher, $35 for 3 of us.
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/August 2013/DSC07959Medium_zpsa0fd7864.jpg.html
> 
> Swim in the afternoon then evening meal at Orlando Alehouse, Another really good meal, started with Chicken & cheese nahos which are huge.
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/August 2013/DSC07964Medium_zpsd63b898c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/August 2013/DSC07965Medium_zps037d49cc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/wayneg1/media/August 2013/DSC07966Medium_zpsecadbcf6.jpg.html



Great updates. Nearly choked on my drink when you said fleece!!! I assume that is for use in Blighty and not out here? It is HOT !!!


----------



## wayneg

Magic Megadegs said:


> Great updates. Nearly choked on my drink when you said fleece!!! I assume that is for use in Blighty and not out here? It is HOT !!!



Certainly not required here 
On Sunday we fly upto New Hampshire for a week, although they are having good temps thru the day at around 80F it is dropping to around 54F at night.


----------



## Laurafoster

Loving the food photos. We havent eaten that many places off site but hoping to try a couple of new places in September. Just trying to narrow down my options from all the scrummy looking choices!


----------



## wayneg

Had our last day in Orlando today, fly upto New Hampshire tomorrow, was hoping to catch up with a few photos tonight but now 11:30pm and we have to be up at 5:30am, will try catch up when we get to NH.


----------



## Linda67

wayneg said:


> Had our last day in Orlando today, fly upto New Hampshire tomorrow, was hoping to catch up with a few photos tonight but now 11:30pm and we have to be up at 5:30am, will try catch up when we get to NH.



Safe travels


----------



## buzz242

wayneg said:


> Not done it yet, 55 min wait the other day, most saying its worth doing but not with a wait more than 15-20 mins so we will try again next visit on opening. We had a walk thru the new CS restaurant in there which looked good, will try that next visit.



We were at Seaworld on Tuesday and the queue was only 20 mins so we decided to stand in line and wait, we boarded and got as far as the 2nd area where it broke down. After sitting there for 10mins a man arrived with a ladder to help us down, we were then allowed to walk through the rest of the exhibit and given fast passes. When we returned later in the day the wait time was showing 90mins, nobody collected our fast passes when we went through the queue so we passed them on to a british couple with two small children. I think it's a good attraction but definitely wouldn't queue more than 30mins.


----------



## sandshal

wayneg said:


> Which one Reid? found out last night the have built a new one on the 192 near Texas Roadhouse or was it the old one near Old Town?
> 
> Which you going to? we are going to LBV location arriving just after 7pm if you want to say hello.



We ate at the new one near the Texas Roadhouse ..... Sorry but it was in edible .... Never left a meal in Orlando before


----------



## wayneg

buzz242 said:


> I think it's a good attraction but definitely wouldn't queue more than 30mins.



For me there is not a ride in the world worth more than 20 mins wait. We got there at opening and in the first riders of the day, past a bit later and it said 30 mins but the line was very long so I would be surprised if they got on in 30 mins. 
Thought the ride was ok but the penguin area was 10 times better than their last one.


----------



## wayneg

Now we are settled in New Hamphire I can try catch up with Florida.

Thursday was Busch Gardens, still my fave park

Lily doing her first proper coaster, managed to catch her upside down. Must have enjoyed it as she went on twice.


----------



## wayneg

Then Cracker Barrel in the evening. All enjoyed another great meal.


----------



## janeyb

Amazing photography Wayne, thanks for posting those.  Hope you're enjoying New Hampshire, look forward to hearing more about it.

Is Lily from Karen's side of the family?  She reminds me so much of her, especially now she's getting a little older.  Lily was so brave doing the rollercoaster.


----------



## wayneg

janeyb said:


> Amazing photography Wayne, thanks for posting those.  Hope you're enjoying New Hampshire, look forward to hearing more about it.
> 
> Is Lily from Karen's side of the family?  She reminds me so much of her, especially now she's getting a little older.  Lily was so brave doing the rollercoaster.



New Hampshire is a bit of a shock to the system, its like everyone is asleep. Drive down roads with plenty of houses but no-one is around, ate at Applebees last night and by the time we left around 9:30 it was empty, Chili's tonight even earlier when it should be peak time about 6 families in the whole place. Compared to last week in Orlando we had a 90 min wait at Mannys and 75 mins at Cheesecake factory, totally different up here. 

Yes Lily is from Karen's side of the family, Karen and Lucy are cousins.

Last Friday was Seaworld




























Food at the new CS in Antarctica




Car we had, nothing special but it was almost new




In the evening we ate at Santa Fe for the first time, so many good meals this trip.  Matt and I shared the Wagon full












After the meal we managed to find a parking space at the Old Town, a few places had closed down but a few new ones opened, still OK to pass an hour looking around.


----------



## Lisash

Food looks amazing Wayne


----------



## sandshal

We visited old town for the first time this year.  Went on a Saturday night for the cars, always dismissed it as something first timers do (as its always pushed quite heavily in the VH brochure) but actually it was great fun.  Fun spot had some great kart tracks and the golf was reasonably priced too.


----------



## Linda67

Wonderful photos from Busch Gardens and Sea World
Never heard of the Santa Fe Restaurant - off to Google right now


----------



## Tink2312

Linda67 said:
			
		

> Wonderful photos from Busch Gardens and Sea World
> Never heard of the Santa Fe Restaurant - off to Google right now



Is it what used to be Bennigans? Loved that place.


----------



## wayneg

Landed home this morning. In the next few days I will try post a bit about New Hampshire to finish off the thread. Just need to get some sleep now.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Welcome home Wayne


----------



## dixonsontour

Welcome home Wayne

Bet it felt odd leaving Matt behind


----------



## Linda67

Welcome home
Hope the jet lag isn't too bad


----------



## gillybean

Welcome back Wayne. 

Gill


----------



## wayneg

Sorry for lack of posting but had a lot to deal with this week. 
After much thought & many meetings with University advisors Matt came to the conclusion studying in New Hampshire was not for him. Its something he had wanted to do for a long time so wasn't an easy decision, his reasons are on his Blog if anyone is interested http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2013/08/29/studying-abroad/

So this week we have had really bad Jetlag as well as spending many hours sorting out a transfer back to Lancaster Uni, hopefully its not going to be too difficult, Lancaster are being really helpful, Hardest thing will probably finding good student accomodation in Lancaster so near to the new term.

As I type Matt is waiting for checkin to open at Boston airport, should arrive back at Manchester just after 11am tomorrow. 

This weekend we have a wedding down in Taunton so all being well early next week I will complete the thread.


----------



## cherjp

Wayne your son is awesome !  Such a credit to you both. 

Looking forward to hearing bout your trip. 




Cheryl


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Just read the link Wayne, the main thing is that Matt is happy and doing what is best for him


----------



## irenep

It must have taken a lot of courage for Matt to admit it wasn't for him and walk away.

Wishing him all the best for the rest of his course at Lancaster


----------



## wayneg

cherjp said:


> Wayne your son is awesome !
> Cheryl


Sums up how we feel about him also  
At age 19 I would never have had the bottle to go thru this experience. If I had looked forward to doing something for well over a year then found out it wasn't for me I would have been gutted, miserable and feeling sorry for myself, He has found the positives, sounds far more confident about what he wants and can't wait to get back home and ultimately back to Lancaster to start a new term. Last year he was asked to do talks in schools about University life, he didn't feel as though he had the confidence, now he says he is ready to take on things like that. 



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Just read the link Wayne, the main thing is that Matt is happy and doing what is best for him





Now checked in, she asked him which seats he wanted, he said best you can give me being 6`3", good banter between them, told him he had a cute Disney bag He got Exit row with extra leg room on 1st leg then Premium economy upgrade on 2nd leg if I have the correct plane seating plans.


----------



## Cyrano

Wayne I have said this elsewhere but it is worth saying again.
Karen and your support has been awesome. Matt has so much integrity as a young man.
I for one have really appreciated you all sharing your journey and adventures.

Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures in New England


----------



## gillybean

Sorry to hear things didn't work out for Matt at UNH. He is one brave young man who has shown great courage and maturity by his actions. I was talking with my son Adam who is at Uni in North Carolina and he totally agreed with Matt's comments about the completely different style of teaching. Being Dyslexic this is a positive for Adam but he mentioned that several of the Brits there are finding it hard to adjust to this different style of learning. 

It's a small world we live in Taunton! Weather forecast looks good for Saturday although won't be as warm as you have been used to in Florida!

Gill


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Takes a strong person to try something and make an informed judgement on it in that way. Very brave and sensible, well done Matt. Hope he is ok settling back in at Lamcaster x


----------



## wayneg

gillybean said:


> Sorry to hear things didn't work out for Matt at UNH. He is one brave young man who has shown great courage and maturity by his actions. I was talking with my son Adam who is at Uni in North Carolina and he totally agreed with Matt's comments about the completely different style of teaching. Being Dyslexic this is a positive for Adam but he mentioned that several of the Brits there are finding it hard to adjust to this different style of learning.
> 
> It's a small world we live in Taunton! Weather forecast looks good for Saturday although won't be as warm as you have been used to in Florida!
> 
> Gill



Matt's original plans were for a Uni in NC, Chapel Hill. Maybe things would have been different there, we will never know. As well as the course not being right he didn't feel his social life was going to be a great success, even though Matt instantly makes friends he found stuck in the middle of groups at UNH, the 1st year younger students were too young to drink so would fill their time doing things like icecream parties, not Matt's idea of enjoyment the older ones could drink but Matt couldn't only being 19. 
I hope Adam continues to enjoy it out there 

The wedding is on Sunday, St Audries park? we are staying at the Centurion hotel, Midsomer Norton the night before.


----------



## Clare D

Thanks for posting Wayne.

I've just caught up with Matt's recent blog. As many have said he has shown great maturity in reaching this difficult decision but he has done what is right for him. It is a long way to be from home being miserable.
At the end of the day he has tried it and he can look back on this as a chapter in his life.


----------



## Pootle

Glad to hear that Matt will have a comfortable journey home and that he's already mentally adjusted to the transition 

Onwards and upwards for that young man I think


----------



## Linda67

I've just finished reading Matt's blog
I was clearly a difficult decision for him to make and it takes a huge amount of strength to make that kind of decision and do so quickly and with 100% commitment
I wish him every success back at Lancaster


----------



## gillybean

I think Matt has been very unlucky on the social/living situation. Adam has a single room like Matt had, but only shares bathroom facilities with 3 others. WCU  have a great International Introduction Programme which has enabled Adam to make friends with like minded students from all over the world. He too is 19 but I think the over 21 drinking policy is not widely upheld around his Uni. That being said I don't think it's party central either!!

St Audries is in a lovely location. A friend of mine went there when it was an all girls boarding school and my MIL lives a couple of miles away in Sampford Brett. I don't know much about Midsomer Norton but if you get any time to spare around St Audries you would find a lovely tearoom at the National Trust in Selworthy called Periwinkles. They do the most amazing cream teas  Also the scenery around there is breathtaking from Porlock to Lynton and Lynmouth. No doubt you will probably catch sight of the West Somerset Steam Railway which starts at Bishops Lydeard and ends in Minehead and crosses your path as you travel from Taunton to St Audries. I hope the traffic for your return journey is not too bad as we tend to see a mass exodus from Devon and Cornwall on the M5 this weekend with the kids heading back to school next week. I hope you enjoy Somerset this weekend.

Gill


----------



## Lisash

Just to echo what the others have said Wayne. He is a very sensible young man to admit it wasn't for him. Can't imagine anything worse than having stuck with it knowing it wasn't for him. Sure he will be much happier back at Lancaster


----------



## pampat

I can't imagine the courage Matt has to make the decision to come home.  Well done, he is a shining example to those naysayers who think all the youth today are worthless.  Good on him, and you and Karen for raising such a fine young man.

Pam


----------



## sandshal

Followed the blog with interest, he's a credit to you both.  Good luck For the future Matt xxx


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I haven't posted for ages as we are super busy with a new baby in the house!! Had to log in to say that Matt's blog had me in tears!! You have a fantastic son and he is a role model to anyone reading his work. If my two turn out to be anything like that I will be proud beyond words. Give him our best. 

Kathryn.


----------



## wayneg

gillybean said:


> St Audries is in a lovely location. A friend of mine went there when it was an all girls boarding school and my MIL lives a couple of miles away in Sampford Brett. I don't know much about Midsomer Norton but if you get any time to spare around St Audries you would find a lovely tearoom at the National Trust in Selworthy called Periwinkles. They do the most amazing cream teas  Also the scenery around there is breathtaking from Porlock to Lynton and Lynmouth. No doubt you will probably catch sight of the West Somerset Steam Railway which starts at Bishops Lydeard and ends in Minehead and crosses your path as you travel from Taunton to St Audries. I hope the traffic for your return journey is not too bad as we tend to see a mass exodus from Devon and Cornwall on the M5 this weekend with the kids heading back to school next week. I hope you enjoy Somerset this weekend.
> 
> Gill



St Audries is a lovely place but unfortunatley didn't have time to see anything else in the area, it was wake up get to wedding, photos, eat, speeches and only just managed to get home before midnight. Maybe return again one day but we can almost be in the US by the time we drive down there.



howlongtillsummer? said:


> I haven't posted for ages as we are super busy with a new baby in the house!! Had to log in to say that Matt's blog had me in tears!! You have a fantastic son and he is a role model to anyone reading his work. If my two turn out to be anything like that I will be proud beyond words. Give him our best.
> 
> Kathryn.



Great to see you post again

Saturday was our last full day in Orlando, as always we spend our last day in MK, then back to Manny's for our last evening meal, rang ahead to be added to the wait list but still a crazy wait time. Enjoyed but not as much as first time, maybe because we were leaving. Eventually found Nigel's (DISwolves) number plate on the wall, look for it every visit but first time we have seen it.


----------



## DISWolves

wayneg said:


> Eventually found Nigel's (DISwolves) number plate on the wall, look for it every visit but first time we have seen it.



My front plate is just around the corner of the entrance door





One next to Elvis and the other next to Alan Shearer! What neighbours 

Did you notice the revamped bar area?


----------



## wayneg

DISWolves said:


> My front plate is just around the corner of the entrance door
> 
> Did you notice the revamped bar area?



We looked but couldn't find it.

Yes, it had changed a little, wait still too long though 

OT: If you watch Educating Yorkshire tonight the school featured is where Matt was the Headboy, he left 3 years ago so you won't see him.
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/educating-yorkshire


----------



## edinburghlass

Have set Educating Yorkshire to record, looking forward to watching it. My daughter is intrigued by the girl in the trailer who removed all her eyebrows


----------



## wayneg

edinburghlass said:


> Have set Educating Yorkshire to record, looking forward to watching it. My daughter is intrigued by the girl in the trailer who removed all her eyebrows



We enjoyed watching the first episode but we know some of the teachers & staff, Matthew Burton taught Matt English and Mrs Marsden is a customer of mine and her husband is my mechanic.

Back to our trip. We left Florida on Sunday to fly upto Boston then a 1 hour drive upto the University of New Hampshire, had to be there before 4:30pm and had plenty of time, so we thought.
On arrival at Boston we got the Alamo courtesy bus. As I have posted elsewhere, yet again not an easy collection from Alamo, while in line and being served we overheard approx 8 cars being collected, everyone of them were given the hardsell, all told they had not booked a big enough car for their luggage. I declined the GPS, Sunpass, public liability, upgrade &  everything she threw at me. I eventually asked for the manager to sort out free extra driver she wasn't going to allow without me paying $11/day. Alamo really are the worst of the lot for hardsell IMO.
After eventually getting the car we set off, I am guessing I hit the wrong icon at some point because what should have been a 1 hour jounney ended up 2 hours, only just got to campus in time but we did see a little of the coastline rather than just going up the highway.

First impressions of UNH were very good, a nice welcome from the staff and the campus was spotlessly clean with great arcitecture & grounds. Unfortunately things went downhill when we entered Matt's living area, Hetzel Hall. It was built about 100 years ago, very dark inside and not what he was used to at Lancaster Uni but over the week we were there we spent a few £100 on making his room nice, new matress, posters, cushions, lamp etc. 
The first evening Matt ate with other international students, we just got a sarnie from Walmart.


----------



## Linda67

We nearly always tend to use Alamo and to be honest I don't think we will next time. I know what you mean about the hard sell - drives us crazy


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The building at the campus is quite lovely (if just on the outside!) 

Not used Alamo for a while, this year chose Dollar even though a bit more expensive because the pick up from the garage has always been great last few times, car just ready and waiting with keys in 

OT - who would you liken Matt to on the education programme then!


----------



## wayneg

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Not used Alamo for a while, this year chose Dollar even though a bit more expensive because the pick up from the garage has always been great last few times, car just ready and waiting with keys in
> 
> OT - who would you liken Matt to on the education programme then!



Its difficult with car rental, there isn't a perfect system. Dollar Express is great but some of their cars are not the best, they run an older fleet and cheaper models. Alamo agents trained for aggressive hardsell (all are but Alamo I find worst) Hertz the best but generally crazy prices unless you find a sale.
All have good & bad agents, all have good and bad cars. Its all down to your rental on the day you collect. 

I don't think Matt would have featured if he had still been there. He was headboy, got on very well with all the staff, never late, always did work ontime to a high standard. There are many students like Matt at Thonhill but they wouldn't make good TV so doubt we will see them.


----------



## DISWolves

Had exact opposite service from Alamo at Miami airport.
Only downside was the 1 hour plus wait to reach the front desk, after that I had got the keys in less than 5 minutes, with no offer of any other 'extras'
Had choice of 8-9 cars in the garage and eventually went for a Chevvy Equinox LTZ. This was top of the range, with every gadget fitted, including Sirius satellite radio, built in satnav, and fully adjustable electric seats. Only around 3K miles on clock on collection.
I certainly would give them another try based on this experience, but would like to know if they have an Express/FastBreak equivalent to cut the wait times.


----------



## wayneg

DISWolves said:


> Had exact opposite service from Alamo at Miami airport.
> Only downside was the 1 hour plus wait to reach the front desk, after that I had got the keys in less than 5 minutes, with no offer of any other 'extras'
> Had choice of 8-9 cars in the garage and eventually went for a Chevvy Equinox LTZ. This was top of the range, with every gadget fitted, including Sirius satellite radio, built in satnav, and fully adjustable electric seats. Only around 3K miles on clock on collection.
> I certainly would give them another try based on this experience, but would like to know if they have an Express/FastBreak equivalent to cut the wait times.



I took Paul to the Disney Car Care centre to collect a car on our last evening in Florida, that was a dream collection, no line or hardsell at all, only negative was no choice of standard SUV, they only had a Kia. Nothing wrong with it but I expect a choice with Alamo.
My worst collections are now Alamo Boston & Dollar Los Angeles but if price was right I would still try both again, hardsell is hassle but nothing I can't deal with


----------



## wayneg

Monday our first full day in NH was spent finding our way around, a look around Dover, Walmart etc. Matt went off with Uni to Portsmouth. Collected him early evening then went to Applebees for a meal, its somewhere I have wanted to goto for a few years but no-one else seemed too bothered to go so we kept putting it on the list of places to eat but never got there. 
Monday nights they have a a burger night, any burger $5. Turned out to be one of the nicest burgers I have ever had and half price, should have been $9.95. Karen had Orange chicken, Matt had pasta, shared dessert which was also excellent. 
Applebees now firmly on our list for future trips.


----------



## dixonsontour

Glad you are finishing your Live report..still enjoy all the food pics


----------



## fairytale

Hiya Wayne.

Just caught up with your TR and Matt's blog having been away ourselves for the summer.

Did you manage to see much of Boston?

We stayed for 3 days at the outset of our holiday and must say I have fallen in love with this city. Would love to spend a little more time there next year.

Great TR, thank you again for taking the time to post.

Annette


----------



## wayneg

fairytale said:


> Hiya Wayne.
> 
> Just caught up with your TR and Matt's blog having been away ourselves for the summer.
> 
> Did you manage to see much of Boston?
> 
> We stayed for 3 days at the outset of our holiday and must say I have fallen in love with this city. Would love to spend a little more time there next year.
> 
> Great TR, thank you again for taking the time to post.
> 
> Annette



We didn't get to Boston, it was something we planned on doing in Oct when we visited Matt, now he has returned home I think we are going to try change our flights to Florida in January. Maybe we will return another year.


----------



## wayneg

Tuesday was buying more stuff for Matt's room, lunch was at Friendly's, another place we had never eaten at. It was pretty average with a poor server, won't be in a rush to visit again.
We visited the UNH Wildcat, a statue we had watched many times on the UNH webcam over last winter with the snow piling up. Supposed to be good luck to touch its nose, if you watch the webcam many just walk up and touch the nose and walk off.
Evening meal at Chilis


----------



## Linda67

yummy food photos


----------



## wayneg

Wednesday, we dropped Matt at Uni then went into Portsmouth, realy nice old town. Had lunch there at a place called The Works, if you are ever up in the NH area they make great sandwiches http://www.worksbakerycafe.com/
Later we collected Matt and ate evening meal at Uno, another place we have seen many times in Orlando but never been in.


----------



## wayneg

Almost done, into our last few days now. Need to get it completed as we go again 2 weeks today. I really have to keep that live.

In the morning we had a few things to do at Uni. Got this pic of Matt & the UNH Wildcat.
In the afternoon we did something totally different, I saw we were near a national park so we decided to go take a look. Neither Karen nor Matt sounded too impressed about going but we went and had a look anyway. Turned out to be a great few hours, there was an honesty box to pay on entry, parked the car to find a basic toilet and a map, beside the large map were smaller paper maps to take that showed trails within the park, we chose a short one and off we went. Alano the way we found a Geocache, saw spiders & our first ever chipmunk in the wild. By the time we left we all agreed it was a really enjoyable afternoon. In the evening we ate at another new restaurant to us called Ninety Nine (Karen said that was the averge age of diner in there) It was OK but not somewhere to rush back to.


----------



## Pootle

Lol about comment to finish off the TR before you are back again!  Glad we are due another one.  For me it rates up there with Strictly being back on TV


----------



## wayneg

Pootle said:


> Lol about comment to finish off the TR before you are back again!  Glad we are due another one.  For me it rates up there with Strictly being back on TV



Has Matt been in touch? he said now he is back in Lancaster he could go for afternoon tea again I think that was one of his highlights from last year.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

I like the look of Portsmouth and the National Park is something we would enjoy

The picture of you and Matt reminds me of my dd who is taller than both me and her dad! Hopefully she's stopped growing or we'll look like a mini mum and dad


----------



## Pootle

wayneg said:


> Has Matt been in touch? he said now he is back in Lancaster he could go for afternoon tea again I think that was one of his highlights from last year.



Ha, when I am back home myself with decent speed Internet (currently on a balcony overlooking Lake Garda at sunset ) I was going to get in touch with him .


----------



## wayneg

Will try conclude this thread tonight, gone on far too long.

Friday we went whale watching, out at sea about 4 hours, even in August its cold out there, Karen forgot to take my fleece (took 2 for herself instead) so I was quite cold in shorts & Tshirt  Great day though.
Just one more day to go now


----------



## wayneg

Our last day. My most enjoyable. I looked on Tripadvisor for things to do in New Hampshire, just one hours drive north was Lake Winnipesaukee. Sounded interesting so we set off.
The lake is 71 square miles of water with 253 islands, it has a beach, boat trips (we chose the main one called Mount Washington) stunning scenery, Holiday homes worth millions(most unoccupied most of the year) also a great view of Mount Washington (40 miles further north IIRC)
After a bit of research I chose to park up at Weirs Beach, it was like going back 50 years, old boardwalk, penny slots, steam train, fantastic place to visit and great last day of our trip.

Sorry it has taken so long to complete. Hope it gives some ideas for future trips and thank you for reading.


----------



## edinburghlass

Lovely photo of you both and not bad wee hooses


----------



## wayneg

edinburghlass said:


> Lovely photo of you both and not bad wee hooses



We were told the majority are holiday homes, only uses a few month a year so what are their homes like? Don't think I would want to live there in the winter, it gets so cold the lake freezes over thick enough to drive an RV across. Brrrrrrr....


----------

